# Immigrant Moms



## MichaelsSahm (May 11, 2006)

Just curious how many mama's here are Immigrants who moved from another country to live in the US or vice versa!

I was born & raised in The Netherlands, I moved to America 9 years ago to be with my husband! I am a permanent US resident as of yesterday after 9 years of trying to get my status adjusted but couldn't get anywhere without a good lawyer!

Hubby & I celebrated all night last night!!!


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

it took 9 years to become a permanent resident and you MARRIED an american??? jeez! i thought it was a 6-9 month process. i'm an american living in canada as a visitor. my dh holds a 2 year work permit (his 2nd one), we are looking into applying for permanent residency in the next couple months.


----------



## MichaelsSahm (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jess_paez* 
it took 9 years to become a permanent resident and you MARRIED an american??? jeez! i thought it was a 6-9 month process. i'm an american living in canada as a visitor. my dh holds a 2 year work permit (his 2nd one), we are looking into applying for permanent residency in the next couple months.

Yes it took that long for us.







But I am happy its over now!


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MichaelsSahm* 
Yes it took that long for us.







But I am happy its over now!

that is crazy!







but yeah...at least it's over now.







you should keep celebrating all through the weekend!

what is it like living in america? do you miss the netherlands, have you been back recently for a visit?


----------



## jsnmom (Jan 19, 2008)

I was born and raised in Austria, came to the states 11 years ago and met my husband the first month I was there. We got married six months later and have lived in the States ever since. I didn't have any problems with my permanet residence. Since I already had a visa I just filed and adjustment of status. Exept the card said that I was from French Polynesia. Where they got that idea from beats me. But that was easily fixed (and free, since it was their mistake).


----------



## MichaelsSahm (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jess_paez* 
that is crazy!







but yeah...at least it's over now.







you should keep celebrating all through the weekend!

what is it like living in america? do you miss the netherlands, have you been back recently for a visit?

I couldn't go back for 9 years because if I had gone back, they would've banned me from the states for a long time. So I stayed put and my family visited me. But next year we're going there on a vacation.









I do miss the netherlands, but I am so used to the American life right now!
At first coming here it was different, because things seemed so much more laid back in The Netherlands.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

I am an American living in Switzerland. We've been here just over a year and go back for a visit for the first time next month.


----------



## ithappened (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm an American living in Austria! (married an Austrian in the US then we came here - my idea)

I've been here for almost 3 yrs now. Austria has me on a 'temp' visa until I take like 6 months of language classes and pass this test-- all which I have to do before 5 years is up or I apparently get kicked out of the country. ..

but at least DS has his dual citizenship.


----------



## DariusMom (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MichaelsSahm* 
Just curious how many mama's here are Immigrants who moved from another country to live in the US or vice versa!

I was born & raised in The Netherlands, I moved to America 9 years ago to be with my husband! I am a permanent US resident as of yesterday after 9 years of trying to get my status adjusted but couldn't get anywhere without a good lawyer!

Hubby & I celebrated all night last night!!!
















Hi! I did it the other way around. I'm American, married to a Dutchie, lived here in NL 10.5 years, and just picked up my Dutch passport the day before yesterday.

Glad to find this tribe.


----------



## MichaelsSahm (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DariusMom* 
Hi! I did it the other way around. I'm American, married to a Dutchie, lived here in NL 10.5 years, and just picked up my Dutch passport the day before yesterday.

Glad to find this tribe.

Don't dutchies rule?


----------



## DariusMom (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MichaelsSahm* 
Don't dutchies rule?









well . . . I've gotta' say "zeker" now that I am a (naturalized) Dutchie myself. But the weather is another story entirely . .. ..


----------



## jsnmom (Jan 19, 2008)

ithappened, how do you like Austria so far? Someday I'll move back home again, for now I'll have to be happy with visits. How is the language learning going? Do you have to learn german for citizenship or for a permanent visa? I know nothing about Austrian immigration laws, can you tell?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm American-Canadian (lived 36 years in Canada, my mother is American, then in late July moved to Thornton, CO, USA.) So I moved to America from Canada recently.


----------



## wookie (Dec 12, 2008)

:hiya

i moved from india to canada 10 yrs ago when i married my dh. i do miss home







still. all my family is back there which is the hardest part. i like living in canada though and my kids are more canadian than they'll ever be indian.


----------



## ithappened (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

ithappened, how do you like Austria so far? Someday I'll move back home again, for now I'll have to be happy with visits. How is the language learning going? Do you have to learn german for citizenship or for a permanent visa? I know nothing about Austrian immigration laws, can you tell?
Its ok-- the social services here are amazing but I miss my family/friends to be honest.. Im ok with the language, I can get around and do basic things but not have an intimate conversation just yet. I have to take this huge test in 2 years for my perm. visa.. otherwise if I dont pass I think they boot you out of the country.. so I have to figure out a way to take an insane amount of classes + pass the test in the next 2 years or we'll be moving.. somewhere else.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

American-born, and I have lived in Australia since 1999. I have dual nationality now, so I guess that kind of makes me half-half. But I'm still an immigrant.


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

I'm American living in Germany for the last 7.5 years. I'm married to a German, and I just got my permanent residence permit...took long enough! Our son is dual nationality.


----------



## Beverly (May 7, 2002)

I'm an American who's been living in Sweden for just short of ten years. I've been a dual citizen since 2005. 

I haven't been back to the States since I came over here in January 2001, but we're planning a big trip next summer to attend my 20th h.s. reunion!


----------



## Monnom (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello ! I'm French and moved to the USA 3 years and half ago. I met my husband 3 months later and we got married 1 year and a half after that. We're expecting our first baby so I'm going to ask for my green card, even though I did not really want to before... but things are changing !! I need to adapt !!


----------



## The Imp and I (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm British Living in the States. I married a Navvie after three months of dating! whirlwind yes but after 7 years and a baby i'd say it worked out alright. I havent been home yet but we may move back there since DH retired and I can't abide the whole 'Thou shalt drive a giant car or be cursed with an inability to function' that is the hallmark of small town texas. who knows. I like it just fine for the most part and my friends and family truly believe i have moved to the land of milk and honey because of free refills.


----------



## bnnt (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm a Mexican born, but I'm also a child of immigrants. I've been living in Russia since 1999, my husband is Russian. Our children are dual citizens and he also adopted my son from a previous relationship. The hardest thing for me was to learn Russian, not to adjust to the different culture that has always been easy for me due to the fact that my parents are also immigrants. My mom is French and my dad is Lebanese.

I moved to England when my son was 8 months old and I lived there for two years as well.


----------



## Princessyoga (Dec 31, 2006)

I am America and have lived in Ireland with my Irish husband for over 12 years (married for 11). We have one DD (3 years) and are trying for number 2. I have been a dual citizen since 2003. I get back to America once a year and my mom comes over once or twice a year.


----------



## swisscanmom (Aug 29, 2007)

I immigrated from Switzerland to Canada 15 years ago, met my Canadian dh at an airport in Pakistan...moved here and got married before my visitor visa ran out 2 years later. Our kids are dual citizens. I don't miss Switzerland as much as my family that is all back there, especially my mom, we were close. Other than that this is home now. Switzerland has changed a lot, and I doubt we will ever move there.


----------

